# هل يمكن الحصول على الهيدروجين من الميثان؟ وكيف؟



## الكترون 110 (7 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم

هل يمكن الحصول على الهيدروجين من الميثان؟ وكيف؟​


----------



## الكترون 110 (7 مارس 2011)

وما هى طرق الحصول على الهيدروجين الاخرى؟


----------



## zera123 (7 مارس 2011)

من الغاز اللطبيعى أو الغازات البتروليه بالاكسده الجزيئيه أو التعديل ببخر الماء.
التحليل الكهربى للماء.
اختزال بخار الماء بالكربون (طريقة بوش).
إمرار بخار الماء على الحديد السائل.
أستخلاص الايدروجين من الغازات الصناعية.
تفاعل السليكون مع إيدروكسيد الصوديوم.
كمنتج ثانوى في صناعه الصودا الكاويه بالتحليل الكهربى لكلوريد الصوديوم. 

ممكن اشرحلك اكتر اذا عرفت لوين بدك توصل بالظبط او هدفك


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 مارس 2011)

الأخ العزيز ....
الطريقة المشهورة فى الصناعة للحصول على الهيدروجين من الميثان هى طريقة التحوير بخار الماء steam reforming و تتم حسب المعادلة التالية
CH4 + 2H2O = CO2 + 4H2 

و هذا التفاعل من النوع المنعكس ... و هو ماص للحرارة .... و يتم عند حرارة أعلى من 700 درجة ... و فى وجود النيكل كعامل حفاز ...... 
و إذا كنت ترغب فى تفاصيل أكثر فى هذا الموضوع فأنا على اتم إستعداد لوضع صور توضيحية للمفاعلات التى يتم فيها هذا التفاعل و طريقة التحكم فيه ..... حيث أننى أعمل بمصنع فيه وحدة كاملة لإنتاج الهيدروجين من الميثان بهذه الطريقة ....


----------



## الكيميائية حنوش (8 مارس 2011)

مثل ما قالو اللي قبل..التكسير الحراري بوجودالماء "steam crcking"
هو الطريقة الأمثل لانتاج الهيدروجين من الميثان


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (8 مارس 2011)

الكيميائية حنوش قال:


> مثل ما قالو اللي قبل..التكسير الحراري بوجودالماء "steam crcking"
> هو الطريقة الأمثل لانتاج الهيدروجين من الميثان



الأخت الفاضلة الكيميائية حنوش .....
لى تعقيب بسيط على كلامك .. أرجو أنا تتقبليه ....
عملية steam cracking تستخدم لأنتاج الهيدروجين فعلآ ... و لكن بها عيب خطير ... أن من نواتجها تكوُّن الكربون C .... أى الفحم .... و يكون فى صورة مسحوق ناعم جدآ .... يترسب على سطح العامل الحفاز و يفقده نشاطه ... و يترسب بين جزيئات العامل الحفاز و يؤدى الى فقد كبير فى ضغط الغاز .. أى هدر كبير جدآ فى الطاقة ..... و هو ما نتجنبه دائمآ فى العملية الصناعية ..... 
قد تكون هذه الطريقة لإنتاج الهيدروجين لا تحتاج الى تسخين الغاز الى درجة حرارة عالية .. لأنها تتم عند حرارة 300 أو 350 درجة ... و لكن مخاطرها الصناعية لا يمكن إحتمالها ..... و لذلك فإن معظم المصانع تستعمل طريقة reforming التى تتم عند حرارة أعلى من 700 درجة ... 

معذرة يا أختنا العزيزة .... أرجو أن تتقبلى تعليقى و جزاكِ الله خيرآ


----------



## الكترون 110 (4 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا وبارك الله فيكم 

هناك جهاز لتوليد الكهرباء بواسطه الهيدروجين ولا ادرى صراحه ما بداخل الجهاز بالكامل 

لكن منبع الهيدروجين قرات انه يخرج الهيدروجين نتيجه عن الميثان ؟فكيف ذلك لعل الطريقتين يواجهون اكيد صعوبه كبيرة

ربما هناك طريقه ايسر


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (5 أبريل 2011)

*عبدالرزاق1980*

الاخ العزيز عبدالله زكريا
هل مكان عملك يحتوي مفاعل مهذب ثانويsecondary reformer reactor لاني احتاج معلومات عنه


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (7 أبريل 2011)

عبدالرزاق1980 قال:


> الاخ العزيز عبدالله زكريا
> هل مكان عملك يحتوي مفاعل مهذب ثانويsecondary reformer reactor لاني احتاج معلومات عنه


نعم يا أخى الفاضل عبد الرازق .... المصنع الذى أعمل فيه يحتوى على secondary reformer 
تفضل بوضع جميع إستفتاراتك هنا أو فى موضوع مستقل .... و أنا على أتم إستعداد للإجابة على قدر إستطاعتى و علمى ....


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (12 أبريل 2011)

*عبدالرزاق*

اخي العزيز عبدالله
ارجو اجابه اسئلتي الاتيه 
1-ماهو المدى لدرجه الحراره والضغط داخل غرفه الاحتراق اي قيل الدخول لغرفه الreforming ؟
2- ماهو المدى لدرجه الحراره والضغط للغاز الطبيعي الداخل ؟
3-ماهو المدى لدرجه الحراره والضغط لهواء الداخل ؟


ولك جزيل الشكر 



المهندس
abdulrazzaq


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (17 أبريل 2011)

عبدالرزاق1980 قال:


> اخي العزيز عبدالله
> ارجو اجابه اسئلتي الاتيه
> 1-ماهو المدى لدرجه الحراره والضغط داخل غرفه الاحتراق اي قيل الدخول لغرفه الreforming ؟
> 2- ماهو المدى لدرجه الحراره والضغط للغاز الطبيعي الداخل ؟
> ...


الأخ الفاضل عبد الرزاق ....
أعتذر عن التأخير فى الرد نظرآ لإنشغالى فى العمل طوال الأسبوع الماضى ...


إذا كنت تتكلم عن primary reformer فإن حرارة دخول خليط الغاز الطبيعى و بخار الماء اليه هى 540 درجة .... و ضغط الخليط حوالى 35.5 بار .... يخرج من primary reformer بحرارة 800 درجة .. و ضغط حوالى 33.5 بار ... و يكون نسبة غاز الميثان فى الخروج حوالى 10% .... 
أما إذا كنت تتكلم عن secondary reformer .... فإن خليط الغاز يدخل اليه بحرارة 800 درجة و ضغط 33.5 بار ... و يتم حقن الهواء الى secondary reformer ليتقابل مع الغاز الداخل فى أعلى المفاعل .... يدخل الهواء بضغط حوالى 36.5 بار و حرارتة 450 درجة .... حيث يقابل الغاز و يحدث تفاعل إحتراق شديد بين الأكسجين الموجود فى الهواء ... و جزء من الهيدروجين و الميثان الموجودين مع الغاز الخارج من primary reformer .... و تنتج حرارة عالية جدآ .. تقدر بحوالى 1300 درجة .... و يتحرك هذا الخليط و هو يحمل كل هذه الحرارة هابطآ لأسفل المفاعل ليعبر على طبقى من العامل المساعد ... حيث يحدث تفاعل reforming .... و يخرج خليط الغازات من هذا المفاعل بحرارة حوالى 1000 درجة و ضغط حوالى 32 بار
و الصور التالية توضح مفاعلات primary reformer و secondary reformer الموجودة فى المصنع الذى أعمل فيه .... و توضح أيضآ نقاط دخول و خروج الغازات و نقطة حقن الهواء ......
















أرجو أن أكون قد أجبت على أسئلتك ... ووفيت بطلبك .... و على إستعداد لأى إستفسارات أخرى ..... تحياتى اليك يا أخى عبد الرزاق


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (19 أبريل 2011)

*عبدتارزاق1980*

اخي العزيز عبدالله
انا احتاج مدى درجه الحراره والضغط قبل دخول غازات الاحتراق الى منطقه العامل المساعد في 

secondary reformer reactor


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (19 أبريل 2011)

عبدالرزاق1980 قال:


> اخي العزيز عبدالله
> انا احتاج مدى درجه الحراره والضغط قبل دخول غازات الاحتراق الى منطقه العامل المساعد في
> 
> secondary reformer reactor



أخى الكريم ......
لا يوجد غازات إحتراق فى secondary reformer
فغاز الإحتراق هنا هو نفسه غاز العمليات ... و هواء الإحتراق هنا هو نفسه هواء العمليات ..... 
أى أن كل ما يدخل الى مفاعل secondary reformer هو غاز عمليات خارج من مرحلة primary reforming ... و هواء عمليات فقط ... و لا شىء غير ذلك

و يحدث فى secondary reformer تفاعلين .... أولهما تفاعل بين جزء من غاز العمليات مع كل الأكسجين الموجود فى هواء العمليات .. و هذا تفاعل إحتراق .... و يتم فى الجزء العلوى من المفاعل ... أعلى طبقة العامل المساعد
و ثانيهما ... تفاعل reforming يحدث أثناء مرور غاز العمليات خلال طبقة العامل المساعد 

أرجو أن أكون أنا قد فهمت سؤالك بطريقة صحيحة .. و أجبت بطريقة تساعدك
تحياتى اليك


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (21 أبريل 2011)

اخي العزيز انا احتاج مدى درجات حراره اي اقل درجه يمكن الوصول اليها اثناء التشغيل واعلاها وكذلك بالنسبه للضغط للغازات التي ستدخل او التي ستمر خلال طبقه العامل المساعد اي الغازات الfeed لطبقه العامل المساعد وهي غازات تكون داخل المفاعل فهل لديكم معلومات او اجهزه لقياس مدى درجات حرارتها وضغطها ؟؟
وشكرا لك


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (24 أبريل 2011)

عبدالرزاق1980 قال:


> اخي العزيز انا احتاج مدى درجات حراره اي اقل درجه يمكن الوصول اليها اثناء التشغيل واعلاها وكذلك بالنسبه للضغط للغازات التي ستدخل او التي ستمر خلال طبقه العامل المساعد اي الغازات الfeed لطبقه العامل المساعد وهي غازات تكون داخل المفاعل فهل لديكم معلومات او اجهزه لقياس مدى درجات حرارتها وضغطها ؟؟
> وشكرا لك



أخى الكريم ......
للأسف لا يوجد أجهزة قياس لدينا لمعرفة درجة حرارة الغازات أو الضغط قبل دخولها مباشرة الى طبقة العامل المساعد .... و لكن أجهزة القياس توجد قبل الدخول الى المفاعل ... و بعد الخروج النهائى منه ... و هى كما ذكرت فى مشاركتى بتاريخ 17/4/2011 
و لكن مدى درجة حرارة دخول الغاز الى المفاعل تكون من 730 درجة الى 810 درجة , و الضغط يتراوح من 30 الى 36.5 بار..... و قبل الدخول على طبقة العامل المساعد لا يوجد جهاز قياس للحرارة أو الضغط ... و لكن تم قياسها بطرق أخرى أثناء التشغيل ووجد أنا حرارة الغاز تقريبآ 1300 درجة ... و الضغط حوالى 36 بار
أرجو أن تكون هذه المعلومة تفيدك ... و أرجو لك التوفيق .... تحياتى


----------



## عبدالرزاق1980 (27 أبريل 2011)

*عبدالرزاق1980*

السلام عليكم ، اشكرك جزيلا ياخ عبدالله ولكن لدي سوال للتعارف من اي بلد انت ؟ واسم المعمل الذي تعمل به وشكرا ياصديقي 

عبدالرزاق /العراق


----------



## عبد الله زكريا (1 مايو 2011)

عبدالرزاق1980 قال:


> السلام عليكم ، اشكرك جزيلا ياخ عبدالله ولكن لدي سوال للتعارف من اي بلد انت ؟ واسم المعمل الذي تعمل به وشكرا ياصديقي
> 
> عبدالرزاق /العراق


لا شكر على واجب يا أخى ..... أرجو أن أكون أفدتك ...
أنا من مصر .. و أعمل فى الشركة المصرية للأسمدة .... فى مصنع الأمونيا منذ عام 2005 حتى الآن 
و أنت يا صديقى ؟؟ يسعدنى أن أتعرف عليك


----------



## bilal tamimi (6 مايو 2011)

لا يا جماعة الخير في طريقة اسهل وارخص بكثير وهي:وضع غاز الميثان في ستيج ووضع ممبرين للفصل ومن ثم نعمل على ضغطهم حتى يتم الفصل عن طريق الفرق في الحجم الذري


----------



## احمد ثويني (6 ديسمبر 2011)

عبد الله زكريا قال:


> الأخ العزيز ....
> الطريقة المشهورة فى الصناعة للحصول على الهيدروجين من الميثان هى طريقة التحوير بخار الماء steam reforming و تتم حسب المعادلة التالية
> ch4 + 2h2o = co2 + 4h2
> 
> ...


اخي الكريم ... انا محتاج الى مشروع تخرج انتاج الهيدروجين من الميثان بشكل تفصيلي مع الموازنات اللازمة لهذه العملية. جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------

